# Washington county quail



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Im about to go make my annual trip down south of st Geo for a little quail a action and I was curious if anyone had any reports on the numbers this year.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Number are way down in the whole county, I'm seeing about 8 or 9 birds in coveys that usually have 30-40 birds. Don't waste your time, not worth even hunting this year.

Just kidding , just thought I'd be the first one to post the doom and gloom inaccurate reports that comes with internet scouting. I'm sure there are birds there, there are always birds there. Good luck on your hunt, sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I've seen a few small coveys, can't say if it's up or down much from last year. However it does seem about the same


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

it has been a little tough down here for quail


----------

